
How adversarial training can perform robust deep learning - MindGods
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/blog/newly-discovered-principle-reveals-how-adversarial-training-can-perform-robust-deep-learning/
======
MindGods
Paper: "Feature Purification: How Adversarial Training Performs Robust Deep
Learning"

[https://arxiv.org/abs/2005.10190](https://arxiv.org/abs/2005.10190)

